# "Orchids of Vietnam' by Leonid Averyanov



## ORG (Sep 3, 2008)

Dear orchidfriends,
Just today I get a mail from Leonid Averyanov with a hint to his newest publication in the jopurnal turczaninowia. Normally it is not so easy for an european, an american or an asian orchidist to get this publication. So Leonid wrote the following:

*'This time become available pdf file of my publication "Orchids of Vietnam, Illustrated survey, part 1" published in Turczaninowia, 1-2 (2008). Unfortunately the file is too big for free mail (about 20 MB). However, if you interested in this paper, you can free download it directly from official cite of the journal:*
 
*http://www.ssbg.asu.ru/turczaninowia.php*'

*Kindest regards and warmest wishes,

Averyanov Leonid*
The article is very interesting, especially also for the friends of Paphiopedilum.

Best greetings 

OLaf


----------



## Scooby5757 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Olaf!


----------



## bench72 (Sep 3, 2008)

wonderful resource... thank you mr. olaf and thank you mr. leonid!!!


----------



## Hien (Sep 3, 2008)

I am very moved by his effort for Vietnam.
I would love to see the Vietnamese government grants Mr. Leonid and peoples like him the tittle "LIVING NATIONAL TREASURE" .
After all, how many peoples are so dedicated to show Vietnam to the world.
This is how the Japanese honour their best in different cultural fields.


----------



## Gcroz (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for posting the link. 

Found it. Thanks!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Olaf, this is a good reading for the future long winter evenings.


----------

